# Music Soundtrack - but no voice soundtrack on Amazon Video TV



## J.B.

I'm so bummed - I don't know what to do.

I've been watching Grimm and I'm in the middle of Season 2 - and for some strange reason, none of the Grimm episodes play with the entire audio track.

I get the music, but I can't hear anybody talking.

I tried setting up Closed Captions - but the fonts too small for me to see without straining.

No bueno.

I found a movie and watched it fine (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory) but when I went back to Grimm - even previous episodes I'd seen with no trouble before, I had the same problem.

I've rebooted my PS3 twice. But that didn't fix my issue.

What's a girl to do? I'm having Grimm withdrawals.


----------



## cinisajoy

Contact Amazon customer service.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

FWIW, I just tried on my phone, and was able to watch the first few seconds of season two episodes 1 and 16, and both had sound. So the sound is there...


----------



## NogDog

Pure speculation on my part, but I wonder if it's transmitting in 5.1 surround sound, and your device is not able/willing to consolidate the channels into the proper stereo output? You might look to see if there are any configuration options for stereo vs. surround sound, perhaps?


----------



## J.B.

NogDog said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but I wonder if it's transmitting in 5.1 surround sound, and your device is not able/willing to consolidate the channels into the proper stereo output? You might look to see if there are any configuration options for stereo vs. surround sound, perhaps?


OK - would that be at the Amazon end, or my stereo receiver?


----------



## NogDog

JullesBurn said:


> OK - would that be at the Amazon end, or my stereo receiver?


Yes. 

Seriously, I don't know: I was just trying to figure out how it would possibly send/receive/play only some of the audio tracks. Unfortunately, I know nothing about the PS3, but I'd start by looking at its set-up for audio, and see if the default setting "make sense" for your physical configuration (e.g. select stereo rather than surround if you're playing through just 2 speakers).


----------



## J.B.

Well - I'm happy to say it's working again. Sort of fixed itself. Maybe the internet connection was stronger. Or having all systems shut down for a night. I don't know - but I'm happy to be getting my Grimm fix again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Julles!

Love me some Grimm.


Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I had no audio on anything (Amazon prime instant, netflix) with my fire tv last night.  I wrote about it on a different thread and wasn't aware of this one until Betsy pointed it out.  It works now, but I don't know why it didn't work last night.


----------



## NogDog

I guess the glass-half-full news is that it seems like maybe it was an Amazon problem (either software or hardware), and not something "broken" on your end.


----------



## mlewis78

I had no audio again for watching my fire TV, so I called Amazon again. They didn't do anything but they were going to call me again tomorrow night at a time convenient for me after I get home from work.

After I hung up, _*I tried unplugging my TV and then plugging it in again*_. Then the audio worked. At least this time I know what brought the audio back on. I don't know why it didn't work Monday night and then it worked Tuesday afternoon (and then didn't work late Tuesday night).


----------

